# what does this mean ??



## krazikev (Nov 19, 2012)

hi all i just picked up a 1968 orange krate and noticed something differant on the springer forks what does "as" mean? it is stamped on the springer bolt head on both sides. thanks for the help


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 19, 2012)

Arnold Schwinn ........................


----------

